# Do Used Computers Have Any Value?



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

I built a new system, and have to get rid of my old one. but its not complete because I took out the hard drives to use as backups in my new system, and I intended to use the floppy drive as well but when I put it into my new system it quit working and would not power up, so I guess it is toast.

The motherboard has some sort of BIOS problem related to not recognizing all of the 512mb of RAM, that occured after I updated the BIOS.

I'd hate to toss it all in the trash....everything still works, I built the new system to get myself a faster system. Do people sell stuff like this on ebay? do you think I should auction off the individual parts - i.e. Antec Case w/PS, CD-RW drive, video card? or the whole system - which needs a hard drive in order to work? It would probably cost a bunch to ship a box like this though. I suppose this could be a good do-it-yourself project for someone but is there a market for a system based on an Athlon 1600xp processor? All the computers today are much faster. What options do I have for getting rid of it? I live in a kind of small town and the newspaper classifieds really suck.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Check on e-bay for similar items, and see if they're selling. If you decide not to sell it you may check into charities that take them. Typically I either pass an older system off to someone less fortunate or keep it around for spare parts.


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

Also check into Freecycle and/or Craigslist, you may be able to find someone who needs the items.


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

I pick up old computers and parts off the curb and from the local PC shop. I've managed to put a few together for the hurricane evacuees and for people just starting in the computer world. As mentioned above, Freecycle is an real good place to put things to good use. Also, check with your local " Mom and Pop" repair shop and see what they do with their discards. 
Orjust put it on the curb and I'll be by to get it.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

put in a new drive, and find someone to give it to or sell it to. there's always a need or a desire somewhere.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

To bad I just bought that Sempron 3300+ system from TigerDirect for $116AR. I would have bought yours. All I needed it for is a asterisk pbx phone server.


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Maybe I might try ebay...you never know who needs a computer. But I dont know how much to approximate for shipping weight...have no idea how much this box weighs!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

BML said:


> Maybe I might try ebay...you never know who needs a computer. But I dont know how much to approximate for shipping weight...have no idea how much this box weighs!


Weigh yourself, then pickup the computer and weigh yourself with the computer.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

I've always wanted to build my own computers, but my circumstances prevent me from doing so. I have checked FreeCycle often and whatever other areas that might have PC parts and such. All the time, by the time I find out it's there, it's already gone. I have a Dell, that I fear may soon conk out, and another computer that does work, although CDs are really causing me problems with it. All I want, is a system capable of 64 bit OS support and Vista, but...-le sigh.- Money is hard to come by. Even more so when you don't have a very good vehicle.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You could probably try selling the processor and motherboard on Ebay. I wouldn't bother trying to sell the case.

Or you could donate it to me. I live right down the road from you!


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Curious, why would the processor be worth more than the case? there are always faster processors and motherboards with more features coming out but with the case someone could put in anything, even the fastest dual core out there and with 4 extra pci slots could build a super gaming box. this motherboard does kind of limit you though.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

BML said:


> Curious, why would the processor be worth more than the case? there are always faster processors and motherboards with more features coming out but with the case someone could put in anything, even the fastest dual core out there and with 4 extra pci slots could build a super gaming box. this motherboard does kind of limit you though.


That it does, but there are always creative solutions aren't there? Not that I'm saying you should break the limits, but I'm saying that y'know, there are other ways to get around the limits. Have fun tinkering with it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

BML said:


> Curious, why would the processor be worth more than the case? there are always faster processors and motherboards with more features coming out but with the case someone could put in anything, even the fastest dual core out there and with 4 extra pci slots could build a super gaming box. this motherboard does kind of limit you though.


Probably going to cost you alot more to ship the case. When I buy a case from Newegg or any other online vendor, they get a pretty big break on shipping because they ship so much crap. We as personal consumers, selling stuff online do not get that break. I could buy a case from Newegg or Directron cheaper then buying it from you and it would be brand new.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Squashman said:


> Probably going to cost you alot more to ship the case. When I buy a case from Newegg or any other online vendor, they get a pretty big break on shipping because they ship so much crap. We as personal consumers, selling stuff online do not get that break. I could buy a case from Newegg or Directron cheaper then buying it from you and it would be brand new.


True. Unless you're broke, with no way to transfer money into PayPal, like I am. >.>...<.<...I want a new case. u_u then I could get the new mobo with a 939 pin. I wonder when quad-cores come out...since there seems to be quad-sli coming out soon. Sooner or later we'll have mini-super-computers. And perhaps...perhas we'll have technology like I've seen in Star Ocean: Till the End of Time. That'd be cool.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

I bought an old slow computer from ebay for $35 and $20 for shipping for my kids to learn on! Was a good investment....and no big loss if they destroy it


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

It looks like i may have found a buyer for the whole thing at $120. I think that's good....but I could be wrong. I wish I could have got more, but I don't know how to assign a value to such a computer. There was actually a couple of people interested - thru craigslist.


----------

